# NF Handwriting



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

This one was hastily written in a lecture:


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Character limit


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow. You guys have nice handwriting. I write like I'm in a hurry to finish. lol


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Nyx said:


> This one was hastily written in a lecture:


That's hastily written? Heh, my neatest writing isn't nearly so clean, mostly because I can't seem to stand writing slowly. My hand must asymptotically approach the speed of my thoughts.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's an INFJ to the mix
​


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Nyx said:


> This one was hastily written in a lecture:


Very nice handwriting, Nyxie :happy:

Here's mine. You have to click it to open it. 
View attachment 206


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Nyx said:


> This one was hastily written in a lecture:
> 
> *big picture*


Wow. How are you able to write fast and make it look like that? If I write too fast, it's practically illegible chicken scratch. :tongue:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

There's something about pictures of people's handwriting that's just really cool. 


Here's mine:









I hate writing uppercase Gs .


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

View attachment 209


Loving seeing people's handwriting :happy:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

My hand writing is big. I basically can write 3-5 words on a line.
My dad thinks I should write smaller...:dry::frustrating:
I like my handwriting as it is!


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

mine looks like chicken shit


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

My Handwriting when I was twelve: 










It was for some forum that I was apart of... xD


----------



## Lyonessian (Jun 16, 2009)

I scanned it... that's why it's without much quality. :laughing:
The quality of the scan, though. The quality of the handwriting is entirely my fault. lol.

Oh, and I'm left-handed.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## principii (Jul 9, 2009)

I can't believe I'm doing this. I can't believe I'm sharing a bit of handwriting that I wrote _without planning on sharing... _so yeah. This is the Real Me, dudes. :blushed:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

This is a page from my Journal:

edit... posting it here really pixilates it, click on the link to see it better... you can use the magnifying glass to see what it really looks like on the link... don't know how to get rid of the pixilation otherwise... 

http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad339/pianopraze/image.jpg


----------



## Hellskitchen (Jul 16, 2009)

My handwriting is usually rushed, but when it's slow it looks a lot like the handwriting in this topic.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Your Handwriting-- What does it tell about you?

*Enjoy, my fellow NF's, enjoy. ™*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Here it is upside-down as a negative image. :tongue:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

I think that image looks cool.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

you have absolutely beautiful handwriting snail!


----------



## peterpan2k (Jul 7, 2009)

I think my writing is horrible. No need to tell me that, heh he.:blushed:


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

I write like a retarded gerbil with a broken hand. Imagine that and you've got my hand writing down pat.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I decided my last image was too tiny, and ....well, upside down, so....










It's from my Experiment #1, which got out of hand.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

That looks really cool snail... I wish I had good handwriting, but mine looks pretty lame. I need a camera so I can post it, just for the sake of proving my point. XD


----------



## jlynnr (Dec 27, 2009)

I hereby revive this thread, because I like creeping on people's handwritings. And the SP's were showing off theirs, and it made me jealous.










(ignore the intervening elephant)

so that's my cursive. I actually made it up for a character in a story I was writing on, haha...and then adopted it, because I liked it.


----------



## prism (Dec 23, 2009)

Like I noted on the paper, this is how I actually take notes and do pre-writing for essays and brainstorm and make lists and generally just write most things. I love unlined paper so much, seriously *A*

edit: MANNNNN now I wish I had some kind of amazing, introspective journal to scan in. You guys all have such interesting penmanship and such interesting thoughts.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Even the illegible NF handwriting is beautiful. I'm jealous. :crying: Ok, I'm not... but still, mine isn't beautiful and I'm lucky if someone can read it. Thank God for computers and typing.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, this is from an essay I wrote this year which I (Obviously) wrote in a rush. But my "neat" handwriting is basically the same, so..heh
I had a lot of trouble at school because my handwriting was so bad. Sometimes I even lost marks for it, which sucked. Ah well xD


----------



## jlynnr (Dec 27, 2009)

A bit more handwriting:









I will add more in a bit - facebook is pretty unreliable, lol










Ta-da!


----------



## dorareever (Jan 2, 2010)

you don't want to deal with the horror that is my handwriting.

i have to write in print to make it even remotely understable to others.

I have read that graphologists say that those who use print are trying to conceal their true nature...uhm, I'm mostly trying to be understood. maybe is the same.:shocked:


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

So here I was thinking I was an NF until I saw this thread and realized my handwriting isn't nearly neat enough to be one.:blushed:


----------



## ebontiel (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Maureen (Jan 12, 2010)

Res said:


> Here's an INFJ to the mix​
> 
> 
> ​


Beautiful handwriting. :happy:


----------



## Maureen (Jan 12, 2010)

An INFP's handwriting.


----------



## PanolX (Jun 4, 2010)

These were neatly written, but its still shitty.


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## brightidealist (Jul 6, 2010)

I love The Road Not Taken! :laughing: Had to memorize it six years ago for a class, and I couldn't be happier that I did.

Here's my attempt at attaching a sample of my handwriting:


----------



## valentine (Feb 25, 2009)

Hieroglyphics? Maybe?
View attachment 758


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's my notes from philosophy class a semester or two ago. The camera makes my writing look larger than it is. I often get teased (good-naturedly) at how small I write.

Also, there's a coffee cup stain on the paper. Sorry about that.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

dorareever said:


> you don't want to deal with the horror that is my handwriting.
> 
> i have to write in print to make it even remotely understable to others.
> 
> I have read that graphologists say that those who use print are trying to conceal their true nature...uhm, I'm mostly trying to be understood. maybe is the same.:shocked:


Well, I write some of letters in print and some of them in cursive. What does that mean?


----------



## JungianGraphologist (Sep 26, 2010)

Loved seeing these samples. Would like to see more. I score handwriting and assess relative strength of Jungian functions. Keep posting these!


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

gfhgioigffsfdghjgfhjgfdghjhgfdghj


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

My handwriting was described by someone at work as "obviously the hand writing of a male" and as "eccentric."


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

JungianGraphologist said:


> Loved seeing these samples. Would like to see more. I score handwriting and assess relative strength of Jungian functions. Keep posting these!


I'd love to hear about your assessments.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

View attachment 27184


this is mine. it's said to be quite unique and _very_ unclear  i don't know my type, by the way, so feel free to suggest something (well, i know i'm xNFx though).


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

phthalocyanine said:


>


Analysis:

You are a VERY protective person... holy shit, lol. You're guarded, and your self-esteem likely varies from day to day. You might be known to have a bit of a temper. You have a tendency to make decisions based on how you feel. Perhaps feeling a bit sexually repressed? Likely to have high emotional intelligence.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

@Ace Face, would you like to comment mine, too since you seem to be good at this?


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> Analysis:
> 
> You are a VERY protective person... holy shit, lol. You're guarded, and your self-esteem likely varies from day to day. You might be known to have a bit of a temper. You have a tendency to make decisions based on how you feel. Perhaps feeling a bit sexually repressed? Likely to have high emotional intelligence.


Protective? I guess I can be protective of what really is important to me, but I'm not sure I am marked by consistent protective behavior. I'm interested in what aspects of the writing display these traits.

Self-esteem ... usually I struggle more with knowing what I really want rather than my sense of self-worth, though I do tend to blame myself for things that aren't my fault sometimes.

Yes, I definitely am guarded, but I don't think it comes off too strongly over my being casually friendly. I am a 9, so of course I have a lot of repressed anger. It doesn't flare up very often, so I wouldn't say people in general would describe me as someone with a hot temper. I tend to keep my anger well hidden. 

Decision-making is tough one because I am an over-thinker. I guess if I have a strong emotion it does override any reasoning I might also have done. Fi is a bitch!

Yep, I am a sexual/intimate subtype. I wouldn't say I'm _repressed_, rather I just have a great deal of such energy... That's the g's you're looking at for that one?

Thanks for the analysis! I didn't realize I portrayed such a turbulent set of traits with my usual handwriting...


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

phthalocyanine said:


> Protective? I guess I can be protective of what really is important to me, but I'm not sure I am marked by consistent protective behavior. I'm interested in what aspects of the writing display these traits.
> 
> Self-esteem ... usually I struggle more with knowing what I really want rather than my sense of self-worth, though I do tend to blame myself for things that aren't my fault sometimes.
> 
> ...


I'm a little rusty, lol. It's been a while since I've studied these things.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, it wasn't totally of; I do think some of those things you said applied to me. 

This thread could give you some practice, too. It can be a good thing!


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

zallla said:


> View attachment 27184
> 
> 
> this is mine. it's said to be quite unique and _very_ unclear  i don't know my type, by the way, so feel free to suggest something (well, i know i'm xNFx though).


At your request... even though I'm a tad rusty. 

Obvious introvert... medium to low self-esteem. Likely to made decisions based on emotions. You're kind. Oh, and very serious. You not one to take things lightly at all. You try to be thorough. Lol... I could be wrong, but I wouldn't put it past you to try to tell a white lie here and there. Mmm, that's all I've got for now.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

@Ace Face, thanks, this was hilarious! Those are true  Except that I do have my crazy moments too :tongue:


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

My handwriting is not that eye-appealing. I rarely hand-write these days and when I do, the paper is sideways. Looks weird when I write on a sheet of paper.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

This is pretty average for my handwriting. If I care enough, I can write much nicer. If I'm in a hurry, it's barely legible.


----------



## digitalceremony (Jul 5, 2011)

I hadn't realized how much my handwriting says about me. According to that site, it says I'm a loner with strong emotions.


----------



## Bluesummers (Feb 16, 2011)

Hola, thought I'd throw mine into the mix. This is how I normally write, I'm left handed, and I am amazing at procrastinating...


----------



## jlwalker97 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi! This is my handwriting in its various forms. Crappy webcam pic Ahoy!


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence (Apr 13, 2011)

I wrote a story just for the lovely people of this thread


----------



## charlotteg2761 (Nov 16, 2011)

[/url]

Helllooo!! I've been quite interested in handwriting analysis for a while... Here you can analyse your own handwriting and make profiles for others as well. It's good for those weird relatives with the illegible handwriting 

From personal experience I've found that INFJs seem to have similar handwriting to INFPs, but beyond that there sadly doesn't seem to be much of a link. I know my INFP friend doesn't think her writing is very similar to mine, but it has all the nuances even if it isn't as neat.


----------



## charlotteg2761 (Nov 16, 2011)

Also, do any other of you Ni's enjoy using arrows to map your internal visual structure?


----------



## airship_nebula (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is a bit of my handwriting. It might be small.. It's weird.. I'm still not quite satisfied with it but at times I'm content with it.


----------



## Cyphyr (Jun 6, 2012)

JungianGraphologist said:


> Loved seeing these samples. Would like to see more. I score handwriting and assess relative strength of Jungian functions. Keep posting these!


Oooh I would love to know what you have to say. Interesting. I love graphology and handwriting in general (Je suis une artiste! )


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

It is so bad I refuse to post a picture.

There is a reason why I am overjoyed to have Microsoft word. :kitteh:


----------



## iBleedink (Jun 11, 2012)

Random page from one of my thousands of journals. Judging by the content, this was three years ago but my writing still looks the same. 

Is someone doing a handwriting analysis?


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

OMG I find this topic so interesting! That's why I made some time ago a thread about handwriting and how it call reveal your personality, check the test: http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/103551-handwriting-test-graphology.html


----------

